# Where to have glass top made for aquarium?



## thebau5s (Apr 19, 2018)

I picked up a 65 gallon aquarium today and there are no glass lids. I was wondering, where I could have custom size sliding/folding glass tops made for my needs? I need two tops that are like 17-18 inches wide and x long. Nearer to Coquitlam the better...

Thanks!


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

There's a glass cutter near Fraser Hwy and 160 St. in Surrey who was such a pleasure to deal with. Gave him my custom dimensions and he gave me a great price. Quick service too.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I use this : Candu Glass - Commercial and Residential Glass - Burnaby, Vancouver, Lower Mainland

CANDU GLASS
2345 Douglas Road, Burnaby, BC, Canada

604.294.3751

fax 604.294.3851


----------

